# 144 Hz - Wieviel Frames?



## Toastbrot0815 (3. April 2013)

Hey

Wie der Titel schon sagt weiß ich nicht wirklich wie viele FPS ich bei meinem neuen 144 Hz Monitor benutzen soll.

Da ich ja (logischerweise) in manchen neuen Spielen keine 144FPS habe weiß ich nun nicht was ich da sonst einstellen soll. Vllt Adaptiv (halbe Bildwiederholfrequenz)?

Gibt es da überhaut einen bestimmten Wert der am besten ist? Wenn nicht sagt mir doch bitte was ihr da eingestellt habt

Ich bedanke mich schonmal

mfg

Edit: Achja und was bedeuten eigentlich die Einstellungen "AMA" und "Instant Mode"? Und was sollte man da (falls es eine beste Einstellung gibt) einstellen?

Edit2: Ah ok "AMA" soll die Reaktionszeit verhindern und ohne die Funktion steigt die durchschnittleiche Reaktionszeit meines Monitors von 3,1 auf über 20. Also aktiviert lassen. Aber soll ich da "High" oder "Premium" auswählen?


----------



## Ultramarinrot (3. April 2013)

Grundsätzlich empfehle ich dir so viele Frames wie möglich, jedoch nicht mehr als 144 ;D Je näher du an die 144 kommst desto flüssiger. 

Wenn du lieber eine ausgeglichene Framerate haben willst könntest du einen Framelimiter laufen lassen, der sich ein kleines bisschen unter deinen durchschnittlichen Fps ansiedelt.


----------



## alex2210 (3. April 2013)

Naja irgentwie ist der 144Hz Monitor dann aber ziemlich sinnlos 
Einstellungen runter, oder die Bildwiederholrate bei deinem Monitor mal auf 120 Hz oder vielleicht 90 Hz setzen ??


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (3. April 2013)

Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich empfehle ich dir so viele Frames wie möglich, jedoch nicht mehr als 144 ;D Je näher du an die 144 kommst desto flüssiger.
> 
> Wenn du lieber eine ausgeglichene Framerate haben willst könntest du einen Framelimiter laufen lassen, der sich ein kleines bisschen unter deinen durchschnittlichen Fps ansiedelt.


 
Hmm das ist eben von Spiel zu Spiel unterschiedlich. Hast du einen 144Hz Monitor? Stellst du es bei jedem Spiel extra ein? Das ist mir dann doch irgentwie zu aufwändig. Das mach ich natürlich bei den oft gespielten aber sonst.

Gibt es da keine Grenze o.Ä bei der man keinen Unterschied mehr erkennen kann? Ist wahrscheinlich von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich oder? Ich merke allerdings einen RIESEN Unterschied zwischen 60 und 144Hz. Sogra zwischen 120 und 144  mekre ich, dass es einen kleinen aber spürbaren Unterschied gibt.


----------



## Laudian (3. April 2013)

Du solltest möglichst FPS Zahlen wählen, die gerade Teiler von 144 sind.
Also 72 --> 48 --> 36.
Dadurch verhinderst du, dass Frames unterschiedlich lang angezeigt werden.


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (3. April 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Du solltest möglichst FPS Zahlen wählen, die gerade Teiler von 144 sind.
> Also 72 --> 48 --> 36.
> Dadurch verhinderst du, dass Frames unterschiedlich lang angezeigt werden.


 
Ähm du meint 77 oder?  Edit: Oh mann wie peinlich, ich denk mir 7*7 ist 14 - also ne 4 am Ende - und glaub, dass es 144 ist 

Das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, och glaub ich teste einfach mal ohne Limiter wie weit sie hoch gehen und falls mir das nicht passt dann schau ich nochmal

Wie würde man das denn merken, dass die FPS untwrschiedlich lang angezeigt werden? Bildfehler? Sind sie merkbar?

Und hat jmd zufällig ne Ahnung was instant Mode ist und ob ich ba AMA high oder premium einstellen soll?


----------



## Laudian (3. April 2013)

Toastbrot0815 schrieb:


> Ähm du meint 77 oder?


 
Öhm, nein. 144/2=72
70*2=140
2*2=4
140+4=144


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (3. April 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Öhm, nein. 144/2=72
> 70*2=140
> 2*2=4
> 140+4=144


 
Jo oben schon  geschrieben, peinlich peinlich


----------



## Ultramarinrot (3. April 2013)

Ne Ich hab nen 60Hz Monitor 

Was anderes als es manuell für jedes Spiel einzustellen wird dir nicht übrig bleiben, wenn du es nicht generell einstellen und somit grundsätzlich beschränken willst. Bleibt halt beim Rechner nicht aus etwas feintuning zu betreiben wenn man das für sich optimale Ergebnis haben will.

Ich stelle zum Beispiel bei meinen Games die Grafiksettings so ein, dass ich i.d.R. immer meine 60 fps habe. Man muss sich dann halt zwischen Grafikqualität und Bildwiederholrate entscheiden.


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (3. April 2013)

OK, dann wär das mal geklärt, meine 60 hatt ich eigebtlich in jedem spiel - außer Crysis 3 zuletzt - aber werds  wahrscheinlich sowieso für jedes Spiel einzeln machen. Kann einfach nicht anders, bin ein Perfektionist 

Dann wären halt noch die 2 Fragen bezüglich den Bildfehlern bei FPS die sich nicht genau teilen lassen und "AMA" und "Instant Mode"

Hoffe da kann mir jmd behilflich sein.


----------



## Laudian (3. April 2013)

Ich denke 48 FPS sind ein verdammt gutes Ziel.
Das ist bei den allermeisten Spielen mit deiner Karte machbar, und sieht immernoch flüssig aus. Also der Unterschied zu 60 FPS ist eigentlich nicht zu erkennen.


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (3. April 2013)

Laudian schrieb:


> Ich denke 48 FPS sind ein verdammt gutes Ziel.
> Das ist bei den allermeisten Spielen mit deiner Karte machbar, und sieht immernoch flüssig aus.


 
Also 48 ist viel zu wenig!

Wenn vorher alles auf 60 ging wieso sollte ich dann auf 48 wechsel Wenn dann 72 und manchmal etwas darunter fallen. Aber ich werds sehen, hab ihn erst seit heute und nur mal Bild eingestellt und ganz kurz in Spielen geschaut wie es aussieht


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (4. April 2013)

Keiner ne Ahnung ob man bei AMA High oder Premium einstellen sollte oder was die Unterschiede sind?


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. April 2013)

144 Fps sind natürlich der optimale Fall, allerdings darf man Fps nicht in direkten Bezug zu der Bildwiederholungsfrequenz des Bildschirm setzen, selbst bei 60 Fps oder 40 Fps siehts schon deutlich flüssiger auf nem 120 Hz Monitor als bei nem 60 Hz Monitor, daher so viel wie möglich, begrenzen würde ich erst bei 144 Hz.


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (4. April 2013)

Dissi schrieb:


> 144 Fps sind natürlich der optimale Fall, allerdings darf man Fps nicht in direkten Bezug zu der Bildwiederholungsfrequenz des Bildschirm setzen, selbst bei 60 Fps oder 40 Fps siehts schon deutlich flüssiger auf nem 120 Hz Monitor als bei nem 60 Hz Monitor, daher so viel wie möglich, begrenzen würde ich erst bei 144 Hz.


 
Jo machs jetz auch so außer bei Spielen bei denen es riesige FPS Unterschiede gibt (Spiel zurzeit zwar keins hat aber mal eins da gings von 130 auf 40 usw - ka warum). Wie gesagt was ich noch gerne wissen würde ist ob man bei AMA High oder Premium auswählen soll.  Überall - auch in der Gebrauchsanweisung - steht immer nur ON oder OFF aber bei mir gibt es OFF, HIGH und PREMIUM.

mfg


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. April 2013)

Was für einen Monitor hast du denn, weil AMA ist wohl einer der berühmten Marketingbegriffe, ich zumindest kann damit erstmal nichts anfangen.


----------



## lolinger123 (4. April 2013)

Dissi ?
Welchen Monitor benutzt du ?


----------



## Sirthegoat (4. April 2013)

Asus VG278H -> 120 Hz, ich merks deutlich.


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (4. April 2013)

AMA senkt die Reaktionszeit aber erhöht die Schlieren etwas (oder so Ähnlich, auf jeden Fall senkt es die Reaktionszeit enorm).

Hab den BenQ xl2411t. Ist vom Bild her gleich wie der xl2420t. Auf prad war die Reaktionszeit mit AMA auf 3,1 zwischen dem höchsten Unterschied ( weiß grad nicht genau wie das heißt) und ohne über 20. Also definitiv nicht nur Marketing.

Also definitiv einschalten, ich weiß nur nicht ob High oder Premium.


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. April 2013)

In anderen Foren wird berichtet das AMA auf besten einstellungen am Besten arbeitet in welcher Hinsicht erschließt sich nicht wirklich, ich würds hochstellen oder komplett auslassen.


----------



## instagib (5. April 2013)

> steht immer nur ON oder OFF aber bei mir gibt es OFF, HIGH und PREMIUM.



Off = kein Overdrive 
High = moderates Overdrive ohne Nebeneffekte (kein/kaum Ghosting)
Premium = aggressives  Overdrive inklusive Nebeneffekte (Ghosting bzw. Artefaktbildung)

... Du kannst das im Spiel testen. High sollte den optimalen Kompromiss zwischen Bildqualität und Reaktionszeit darstellen.

Bei meinem BenQ ist das zu mindestens so.

Es ist einfach zum testen - Such dir eine kontrasstarke Kante im Spiel und bewege dich nach rechts und links.
Das machst du mit Off / High / Premium und wählst dann die deiner Meinung nach beste Einstellung.


Zu FPS kann ich dir nicht viel sagen... 40+ inklusive einer gleichmäßigen Frame-Latenz ist für mich flüssig genug.
Ich merke schon noch einen Unterschied zwischen 40 und 60 - Ja, aber er ist nicht mehr so gravierend wie von 20 auf 40 FPS.


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (5. April 2013)

Gut danke werd ich tun, wie hast du das getestet? Habe nämlich grad wenig Ahnung welches Spiel ich da nehmen soll?

Oder gibts da nen Test von Prad o.Ä


----------



## mr.4EvEr (5. April 2013)

Toastbrot0815 schrieb:


> AMA senkt die Reaktionszeit aber erhöht die Schlieren etwas (oder so Ähnlich, auf jeden Fall senkt es die Reaktionszeit enorm).
> 
> Hab den BenQ xl2411t. Ist vom Bild her gleich wie der xl2420t. Auf prad war die Reaktionszeit mit AMA auf 3,1 zwischen dem höchsten Unterschied ( weiß grad nicht genau wie das heißt) und ohne über 20. Also definitiv nicht nur Marketing.
> 
> Also definitiv einschalten, ich weiß nur nicht ob High oder Premium.



Der Overdrive verringert die Reaktionszeit und somit die Schlieren. Wenn dieser jedoch zu aggressiv ist, bilden sich Korona. Der Inputlag kann bei einem zu aggressivem Overdrive auch deutlich vergrößert werden. Es gibt aber auf der anderen Seite auch einige Monitore, die bei aktiviertem Overdrive einen niedrigeren Inputlag aufweisen.
Deshalb -> ausprobieren.
Schlieren lassen sich am einfachsten mit Monitor tests sichtbar machen (extremfall: schnelles, weißes viereck auf schwarzem hintergrund)


----------



## instagib (6. April 2013)

Toastbrot0815 schrieb:


> Gut danke werd ich tun, wie hast du das getestet? Habe nämlich grad wenig Ahnung welches Spiel ich da nehmen soll?
> 
> Oder gibts da nen Test von Prad o.Ä


 
In einem Spiel ohne Bewegungsunschärfe oder gleich am Desktop.
Ich habs in Planetside 2 getestet - AMA High (Also die neutrale Overdrive Einstellung) war der beste Kompromiss bei mir.

... aber wie gesagt: Einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (6. April 2013)

So möchte hier nochmal kurz meine Erfahrungen teilen  

Hab nun auch AMA als High eingestellt weil ich einfach keinen Unterscheid in der Reaktionszeit sah zwischen HIGH und PREMIUM, das Ghosting sich allerdings etwas erhöhte.

Was ich etwas komisch finde ist, dass man tatsächlich einen Unterschied in der Reaktionszeit zwischen OFF und HIGH bemerkt, also ich zumindest, obwohl es laut Prad nur ca. 20 ms sind.

Naja auf jeden Fall danke für eure Hilfe

mfg


----------

